# Is there a simple way to.....



## Lindon (Sep 29, 2010)

OK so I've got a 4-bar loop file and I'm slicing it into 32 slices which are mapped to the keys (say 32 -> 63), now I want to have a version of each of these slices reversed, and assigned to another key...

I can copy my slices, move them up 32 keys (to key 64 and above in our example) and then manually go through each one and "reverse" it in the sample editor...but this is time consuming, is there a quick way to do this? anyone? Did I miss some neat trick in the manual? Is there a way to just reverse the original using scripting (all my attempts at this have failed badly..)?

regards

Lindon


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2010)

Not easy.


One idea that crosses my mind is to duplicate the normal loop to its own group, and activate Reverse, then perhaps try to script out the beat slicer engine so it reads from the last to the first slice. Sounds like a very tedious affair I wouldn't have courage (or knowledge) to delve into.

I'd rather just reverse the slices physically in a separate program, then just use it as a normal loop in Kontakt.


----------



## Lindon (Sep 29, 2010)

ED, yeah I'm leaning that way; I think I can do this better in WaveLab...I'll give it a go and post my findings...just in case some other poor soul has over 100 loops to reverse...hit by hit.


----------



## snapshot (Sep 30, 2010)

HI LINDOOON !

well ,i have been working on something similar , i searched for possibility to remap my slices on the fly and i came to something like this . 


```
deleted
```


it might be your start point , you will see there that i used array to store my new mapping (via knob in this case- while touching a note key) . you can work out something that reverse map automatically . if not i will help you ,but now i need to do my job . so let me know Lindon 

K


----------



## snapshot (Sep 30, 2010)

ok ,now its remapping your keys in reverse way via button


```
on init
make_perfview


declare ui_knob $Sample (0,128,1)
set_text ($Sample,"Sample #")
declare $true_note
declare polyphonic $note
declare $play
declare ui_switch $reset_map
declare ui_switch $reverse_map

declare $count
declare $count2


declare %Sample[128]
make_persistent ($Sample)
make_persistent (%Sample)


move_control ($Sample,1,2)
move_control ($reset_map,2,3)
move_control ($reverse_map,3,3)

end on


on ui_control ($Sample)
%Sample[$true_note] := $Sample
end on


on ui_control ($reset_map)
    $count := 32
    if ($reset_map = 1)
        while ($count < 63)
            %Sample[$count] := $count
            wait(1000)
            inc($count)
        end while
        $reset_map := 0
    end if   
end on

on ui_control ($reverse_map)
    $count := 63
    $count2 := 32
    if ($reverse_map = 1)
        while ($count2 < 63)
            %Sample[$count2] := $count
            wait(1000)
            dec($count)
            inc($count2)
        end while
        $reverse_map := 0
    end if   
end on

on note
    
ignore_event($EVENT_ID)
$note := $EVENT_NOTE
$true_note := $EVENT_NOTE
$Sample := %Sample[$note]

$play := play_note(%Sample[$note],$EVENT_VELOCITY,0,-1)

end on
```


----------



## Lindon (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, I worked this out on the train this morning on my way in...a kinda combo of the above methods:

1. load up and map the normal loop - lets say it has 8 slices, and we map these to notes 24->31

2. Create a reverse version of the whole loop

3. load this up and map it (to say 32-> 39)

4. write a (simple remap) script that flips the order whenever you play notes 32->39, so user presses key 39, key 32 plays, user presses key 38, key 33 plays etc. etc.

Interesting approach to this last bit snapshot, its more dynamic than my approach which has the luxury of always knowing where the reverse-loop is mapped, so I just do this(this is the theory - I haven't tested this yet!):

on init
declare %reverse_set[8] := (39,38,37,36,35,34,33,32)

...

end on

on note
ignore_event here...

if in_range($EVENT_NOTE, 32,39)
play_note(%reverse_set[$EVENT_NOTE - 32], ......
else
play_note($EVENT_NOTE,... .......
end if

...Now if I could find a batch tool to auto reverse over 100 loops I'd be peachy....


----------



## snapshot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Lindooooon !!!!!!

are you using external sample editor ? 
100 samples its not such horror ! in you case it will take an hour maximum .
dont afraid . i have been cutting ,tuning manually sampled several instruments/synths key by key with setting the loop points too , you can imagine how much work i had ,but its doable :D take it as a fate ,because you know what for you are doing this !!!!!!

at least you can write here what an external editor you are using ,there might be batch processing .

K


----------

